# Mayones Guitars - Worth their value?



## trippled (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a Custom Shop lately but the waiting time for companies like daemoness\BM\Strandberg\Vik is pretty much forever so I'm looking into other options and Mayones have been pretty popular around here.

The thing is I'm wondering if they're really in a custom shop level of attention to detail and craftsmanship, cause their prices are definitely there, I used to hear some years ago about consistency issues with them.

What's the general perception about them aside of the fact that Mr. Mansoor plays them? Are they worth the price tag?


----------



## Fredguitar1996 (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally think they are beautiful every time I've seen them, and as far as sound goes, I haven't seen and heard too many bands use them, the only one that comes to mind is the band noctem, and their sound is absolutely amazing


----------



## mikenothing (Jan 5, 2013)

I checked them out at last years NAMM. Great looking guitars! And play very well. I think they are right up there with some customs I tried out @ NAMM. Also, there turn around time is pretty good. I would go for it if I had the money.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 5, 2013)

As a business themselves, they started out making cheap/crappy copy guitars. Somewhere along the lines several years ago, they basically said "fuck it, we're gonna do it right from now on". Quality level drastically improved.


I, personally, would never purchase a mayones, but its still a high quality instrument.


----------



## Watty (Jan 5, 2013)

If you're going with a custom shop axe, the price tag could hit $3500 pretty easy. For that much, I'd definitely go with a smaller builder and get a LOADED guitar for less.


----------



## that short guy (Jan 5, 2013)

I own a regius pro 7 and it's amazing, It came flawless, It sounds huge, it feels amazing. I liked my 7 so much that I'm in thre process of ordering a custom 6 from them. 

In my opinion they are well worth the price tag. It won't make you a better player (it does make playing certain things a lot easier when it feels like you're not trying to fight your guitar like i've felt like I was doing with a ton of other guitars), but it does do something that very few guitars have ever done for me, and that's actually inspire me to just play.

My recommendation is to go for the Mayones, you won't be disapointed


----------



## jahosy (Jan 5, 2013)

First saw them when blackheim (katstonia) first used a regius back in 2007. 

$3000 - 3500 for probably a semi custom. It'll hit 4k if youre after some crazy top n wood combo.

Got mine back in 2010 and took them 12 weeks. Love every detail of it. And the craftsmanship is spotless.

To me it's totally worth it. But then I'm comparing to big players like Gibson n jackson. There's definitely more options now with all these boutique luthiers whom I reckon make comparable guitars, based from all the pictures floating ard various forums.


----------



## trippled (Jan 5, 2013)

Any of you compared them to other high end guitars?


----------



## Northern (Jan 5, 2013)

Have owned and played other customs, and my regius 7 is the best so far. They have really nailed the neck profile on their 7's, more so than any other 7 I have played. Quality and playability is outstanding.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 5, 2013)

Compared to gibson les paul custom, jackson custom shop and caparison tat, the mayo n capa are definitely my top two. Their playability are simply amazing. Very comfortable to work your frets and sounds very solid acoustically. 

Quality wise the mayo n jackson cs came top. Beautiful details and precise workmanship.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd take carvin, Jesse Hall (not sure if he still makes guitars tho), HALO, guerilla or even decibel etc. for the price tag. And get a better deal probably.


----------



## Navid (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they're great instruments, I've never seen one in real life but everyone speaks highly of them. I personally think their price is too high for being semi-custom. There are plenty of great luthiers around that would make you such high quality instruments for less than half the cash.
Obviously some Mayones customers think differently but so do Blackmachine's owners about Blackmachine...

BTW if you have free time, with ~$4000 you can buy basic tools and plenty of wood and hardware to try your first 10 (maybe more) guitar builds.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 5, 2013)

There should be absolutely zero concern when considering a Mayones. They are high end guitars and their woods are top notch as well. The neck profiles are dialed in, the fretwork is amazing, the quality and attention to detail is inane, and they always sound really good. Theres no doubt about it.


----------



## trippled (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha, don't have the time nor the skills my friend.


----------



## Walterson (Jan 5, 2013)

"Fame" Guitars are build in the Mayones factory, maybe you have seen one of them before.... they are sold by "Musicstore" in Germany:

Music Store professional


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 5, 2013)

One thing people seem to be looking over when recommending the lesser known individual luthier over Mayones is the re sale value. Sure, for any custom you'd be taking a big hit if you need to sell but the difference is that at least with a Mayones you would be able to sell it.
I know it's not your initial thought process when talking about customs, but sometimes these things happen.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 5, 2013)

Make that all the fucking time.


----------



## Navid (Jan 5, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> One thing people seem to be looking over when recommending the lesser known individual luthier over Mayones is the re sale value. Sure, for any custom you'd be taking a big hit if you need to sell but the difference is that at least with a Mayones you would be able to sell it.
> I know it's not your initial thought process when talking about customs, but sometimes these things happen.



I would never sell a custom guitar, but you are right about that.
However majones will hardly raise prices in the future, a small luthier may become more famous and popular. if that happens the guitar built from him might become very expensive, making it a more profitable investment.


----------



## Musza (Jan 5, 2013)

Walterson said:


> "Fame" Guitars are build in the Mayones factory, maybe you have seen one of them before.... they are sold by "Musicstore" in Germany:
> 
> Music Store professional



Fame and Flame guitars by Mayones are their budget production. Definitely different craftmanship.

Back to the topic - are they worth? Definitely yes!


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jan 5, 2013)

Answer = yes


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> I'd take carvin, Jesse Hall (not sure if he still makes guitars tho), HALO, guerilla or even decibel etc. for the price tag. And get a better deal probably.



Why stop there? Epiphone totally destroys Mayones... ..for the price.


----------



## Watty (Jan 5, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> I'd take carvin, Jesse Hall (not sure if he still makes guitars tho), HALO, guerilla or even decibel etc. for the price tag. And get a better deal probably.



I like how only one (possibly two) of those names is in the same league...

And HALO?! ....for shame.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 5, 2013)

I just picked up a Setius Pro 7, and absolutely every aspect of the craftsmanship was perfect. I'd do it again all day long.


----------



## Rook (Jan 6, 2013)

My first experience of them was a guitar show four years ago and I wanted one since, I got my first last year and yes, it was fabulous quality and the best sounding guitar I've ever encountered. I don't mean to be alarmist, but I've played blackmachine, currently own a strandberg, have handled 50's les pauls.... Name somebody's 'holy grail' of tone and I've played, owned or worked on one, my Mayo to me was that league.

The quality was very good, mine had a weird neck issue but I didn't even bother with a warranty claim, I got it sorted very easily. In the words of my (highly critical hahaha) luthier, 'the problem could have happened to anything, it's just the nature of wood sometimes'. I sold that for my strandberg, had to be done , but if I could have kept it forever I would have done, and mayo is definitely in my future.


----------



## arkohors (Jan 6, 2013)

Having owned a Setius, I can comment on those but not about the Regius models (although I really want to try one).

The setius was one of a few guitars that I kept around for about a year (which is remarkable for me). It played and sound great, and the craftsmanship was well done too. Even with all the great things I can say about the Setius, I would not put them in the ballpark of similarly priced guitars (EBMM's, Suhrs, etc.). I would never considering paying more than 1500 for one, and they're priced between $2-3k brand new. For the money, if you want a bolt-on, I'd say look elsewhere.


----------



## klami (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my Regius 7 last summer, and it has simply blown me away. It feels and plays great, definately worth its value!


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 7, 2013)

92 days between ordering and receiving my Regius 7 custom. Unique top finish, extremely well done neck profile. The guitar simply roars. I fully expect to have it the rest of my life, and I am thinking of ordering an 8 from them someday. Well worth it for the 3k USD that I paid for it.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a standard setius gtm 6 and i couldnt have wanted for a better guitar.

its perfect.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> I'd take carvin, Jesse Hall (not sure if he still makes guitars tho), HALO, guerilla or even decibel etc. for the price tag. And get a better deal probably.



Are you stupid? Seriously? Halo has a rep beyond terrible, Carvin is nowhere near the same league, guerilla has shit resale and Decibal has only ever built four guitars.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 8, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Carvin is nowhere near the same league .



Really?

Finally in the same league I would say, because Mayones only got better over last 10 years or even less but it wasn't always like that. They are getting better and more exclusive, though. 

Recently I sold my 2nd Setius (4th Mayones I owned). I used to have 2x Setius, Regius and Elf model. And I played many more Mayo guitars. In between I had a Carvin CT6 as well, which was a stunning guitar, better than both Setius guitars I had.

Comparing to Suhr though, I don't think they are in the same league, while prices are there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2013)

OP is looking for a new Regius though so Mayones in the past is a bit irrelevant.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Walterson said:


> "Fame" Guitars are build in the Mayones factory, maybe you have seen one of them before.... they are sold by "Musicstore" in Germany:
> 
> Music Store professional




HOLY PRS RIP OFF, BATMAN!


----------



## pylyo (Jan 8, 2013)

True that, but I would deffo look at Suhr as well if not first.
And VIK


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2013)

pylyo said:


> True that, but I would deffo look at Suhr as well if not first.



Yeah Suhr is what convinced me that spending loads pf money on a guitar is worth it. Even though I tried one of the vintage spec'd ones (opposite of my tastes) i still loved it.


----------

